# Hunter Education Card...A Tale Of Two States



## stablebuck

Let me preface this by saying that I lost my wallet and take full responsibility for the loss of said wallet.
Knowing that it is illegal to hunt without proof of completion of a hunter education course I knew I would need to replace at least my Texas card or my Utah card in the next couple weeks.
The Texas process for replacing a hunter education card: 1) Open up Texas Parks and Wildlife Department website. 2) Browse to the hunter education FAQ page. 3) Copy and paste the hunter education email address to my draft email window "To:" box. 4) Supply my name, address, social security number, and phone number in the email. 5) Click "Send". 6) Duplicate hunter education card arrives in the mail 3 days later.

The Utah process for replacing a hunter education card: 1) Call the number on the website 3 times over the course of 3 weeks and leave 3 messages. 2) Receive a call back from the Utah DWR explaining how to navigate the not so user-friendly website. 3) Print off the pdf file for requesting a duplicate hunter education card. 4) Go to the post office and get a $10 money order for the Utah DWR. 5) Fill out the form and mail it and the money order to the Utah DWR. 6) 5 days later...still waiting.

So my question is...why the inefficiency and why the cost for the Utah hunter education card replacement. For a state that has an income tax and gets a lot of money (per capita) through tag sales...really? $10 to replace something that only cost $30 to begin with?


----------



## holman927

I haven't been able to find my card in almost 10 years. I just go into Sportsmans and they are able to pull me up by using my drivers license. Pretty slick if you ask me.


----------



## stablebuck

Technically, you're supposed to have the card on you while you are hunting. Otherwise it's like a $200 fine...


----------



## duck jerky

Are you sure? I have been checked a a couple times a year while hunting and never been asked to show my hunter education card. The number is on my Licence.


----------



## Fishrmn

stablebuck said:


> Technically, you're supposed to have the card on you while you are hunting. Otherwise it's like a $200 fine...


Say what?!?! Show me the statute. Maybe in Texas.

http://www.rules.utah.gov/publicat/code/r657/r657-023.htm


----------



## Huge29

stablebuck said:


> Technically, you're supposed to have the card on you while you are hunting. Otherwise it's like a $200 fine...


That is news to me also; my understanding was to show proof of completion at the time of getting the permit, which is usually nothing more than showing last year's permit with the number on it, if at all.


----------



## polarbear

I would think that your license is your proof of Hunter Ed. Otherwise, you wouldn't be able to have one right? And isn't the Hunter Ed. number on it? What I want to know is why you need a Utah blue card anyway. I also got my hunter ed in another state. When I moved here I also had to go through a huge hassle to get a copy of my card and pay 10 bucks to get a Utah blue card. If Utah recognizes other states' hunter ed courses, why do I have to pay 10 bucks? Just kind of annoying.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Don't lose your hunting license or you will be paying $10 for a copy too.


----------



## martymcfly73

stablebuck said:


> Technically, you're supposed to have the card on you while you are hunting. Otherwise it's like a $200 fine...


Negative ghost rider. The number on your license is proof enough. In Utah anyway. you don't even have to gave your card to buy a license. As long as you have that number you are golden.


----------



## stablebuck

I know in Tennessee you can be fined for not having your card on you while hunting. Since I hunt a few states every year it was necessary for me to replace at least one of my cards. Regardless...why the hassle while trying to replace the old one???


----------



## Critter

You don't have to pack the HE card with you in Utah, and if it if required for you age then it is noted on the license itself once you have proved that you have one. 

Now if you hunt in Colorado and were born after 1949 then you need to either pack it with you or have it verified by a Division of Parks and Wildlife office and then it will say "Verified" on your license and you don't need to pack it with your. Utah also accepts other states cards along with Colorado so you don't need a pile of them. 

One note for those that put in for the draw in Arizona. If you want a extra bonus point on your draws you can take Arizona's hunter education course and they will give you the extra bonus point when you apply for tags. It can be taken on line but you need to show up for the final written and shooting test. But you need their course for the extra point. 

Just goes to show that you need to know ALL the regulations when you hunt in different states.


----------



## Kdub

Why the hassle? Because the dwr is state agency. Need I say more?


----------



## GaryFish

This was years ago, but the first year I hunted in Utah, I had lost my Idaho hunters ed card. I went to the DWR office in Springville, and told them my situation. They got on the phone with Idaho Fish and Game, and IFG gave them my Hunter's ed number from there. Then the Utah DWR filled out a Blue Card and gave it to me with my Utah number. Then that was put into the computer and linked to my other info and I've never had to provide it again. And, a few days later, I got a duplicate Idaho card in the mail. Since then, when I get my Utah hunting license, my hunter's ed number has showed up on it.


----------



## martymcfly73

Kdub said:


> Why the hassle? Because the dwr is state agency. Need I say more?


Exactly! We 're lucky they have computers.


----------



## stablebuck

y'all are missing the point...


----------



## KennyC

GaryFish said:


> This was years ago, but the first year I hunted in Utah, I had lost my Idaho hunters ed card. I went to the DWR office in Springville, and told them my situation. They got on the phone with Idaho Fish and Game, and IFG gave them my Hunter's ed number from there. Then the Utah DWR filled out a Blue Card and gave it to me with my Utah number. Then that was put into the computer and linked to my other info and I've never had to provide it again. And, a few days later, I got a duplicate Idaho card in the mail. Since then, when I get my Utah hunting license, my hunter's ed number has showed up on it.


+1
This is about the same situation I went through when I moved here. All they did is call Oklahoma, write on a blue card and enter it into the computer. To date if I was asked I could show them a card but the info is no longer ledgible.


----------

